# DoD Bass Tournament



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

The 22nd annual DoD team bass tournament is around the corner. If you haven't registered, get to www.americanbassanglers.com/MBA/ for more info and registration. The tournament will be held on Lewis Smith lake north of Birmingham, AL 2-4 May. Official practice is 28 Apr-1 May. Any and all DoD employees (past and present) and their famies are eligible to participate. A current DoD ID card or DD Form 214 is required as proof of eligilibility. Entry is $150 with a $10 per day entrry for big bass. Last year's winners earned over $3000 and a trip to Costa Rica.


----------

